# cowan crappie



## crappiecrusher (Apr 3, 2009)

We braved it this morning and caught 40-50 only kept 25-30, 9-10" crappie off the bank . we are ready to get the boat out. good luck


----------



## conley1414 (Feb 12, 2010)

were you fishing by the dam or where?


----------



## JoshGibson (Feb 18, 2006)

How deep were you getting them...live bait or no? Thanks, JOsh


----------



## crappiecrusher (Apr 3, 2009)

Fishing 8-12 feet around the sail boat docks


----------



## crappiecrusher (Apr 3, 2009)

bass minnows


----------



## conley1414 (Feb 12, 2010)

crappiecrusher, I was told by a buddy that the sail boat docks were private, is that true? So i'm wondering how you can get access to fish there if thats the case. Any info would be great. Thanks


----------



## JoshGibson (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you very much for the specifics!


----------



## CrappieKiller (Mar 14, 2008)

We park at the marina parking lot and walk the trail through the woods. This early in the season none of the sailboats are in the water so it is no big deal to fish over there. Actually people fish it all year and as long as you are respectful to the sailboaters and don't leave any trash nothing is ever said. This is the best place on the whole lake to bank fish since it is so close to deep water. The crappie are in there by the thousands this time of year. I was with Crappiecrusher when he posted his report and just since yesterday the water has changed to coffee. The north and west shorelines are still clear but the sailboat docks are really stained. Took boat out this morning and caught about a dozen. Think I will wait till about midweek.


----------



## the falcon (Mar 13, 2010)

just came aboard the gamefishing community enjoy reading all the posts i am planning on going to cowan this weekend for some crappie action


----------



## CrappieKiller (Mar 14, 2008)

Should be a great weekend according to the forecast. Let us know how you do.


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

i'm thinking of going up there tomorrow or wednesday. but i thought the docks were private as well. but if you say its no problem then thats where i will head. how far of a walk is it?


----------



## fatjack (Mar 24, 2007)

As to the docks, if it is like other state lakes the docks are rented for the boating season only. If the boats are gone it is because they had to be removed for the off season. I fish RF docks all winter no problem. I never go there when the boats are there since someone is paying for the space.


----------



## CrappieKiller (Mar 14, 2008)

It is a couple hundred yards but the path is easy walking. I would wait till wed at the earliest, it should clear up by then.


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

CrappieKiller said:


> It is a couple hundred yards but the path is easy walking. I would wait till wed at the earliest, it should clear up by then.


i know i probably should but i'm gonna go tomorrow for lack of anything else to do.


----------



## jdw34 (Mar 14, 2006)

Planning on going to Cowan for our annual father son cabin trip. We never seem to be able to catch fish though. We will have access to Canoes and Kayaks. Last year we went to the marina and tried to make the walk to the boat docks, but we must have taken the wrong route because it was a tough walk and the two boys I had with me gave up before we got to the boat docks. We found and opening along the bank and tried there, but had no luck at all. 
Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I'm not looking for your secret hole or anything like that, but just want to put the boys on some fish. They try every year and end up having no luck. 
Also, last year we went over to the dam and there was probably 10-15 people around there fishing and I didn't see one person catch a fish. 

Again, any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

When you going?


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

I bet it will be a zoo this weekend at you spot! The last time I gave out specific info on a shoreline hotspot was years ago on the go fish Ohio web site. Every Tom, Dick and Harry with a snoopy rod rigged with a bobber that would make my wife blush took over the spot and talk about trashing a great spot! 

To all you web surfers out there looking to fill your freezers.
1) Keep the kids home! Nothing sucks more than someone muscling in on a guys spot and having to deal with his degenerate kids throwing rocks in the lake.
2) If you go to the lake with a 30 pack of Beast Ice, leave the lake with the empties and take the frickin box with U!
3) If you have to leave a duce, don't do it on the main path!
4) All MT. Dew bottles and cans go in the trash too.

Remember: This is not your house and other people would like to enjoy it after you leave!


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

catmando said:


> i bet it will be a zoo this weekend at you spot! The last time i gave out specific info on a shoreline hotspot was years ago on the go fish ohio web site. Every tom, dick and harry with a snoopy rod rigged with a bobber that would make my wife blush took over the spot and talk about trashing a great spot!
> 
> To all you web surfers out there looking to fill your freezers.
> 1) keep the kids home! Nothing sucks more than someone muscling in on a guys spot and having to deal with his degenerate kids throwing rocks in the lake.
> ...





*I second that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*




.


----------



## nathani (Dec 29, 2008)

went there today,3/16/10.only cought a few crapie they were hitin pretty good for the water being so muddy.should of cought more but had some boat trouble.cought all fish on north end side of the lake fishing timber


----------



## jdw34 (Mar 14, 2006)

Rob - going the weekend of April 8th to the 11th. 

catmando - not sure if you were addressing me or not, but I will put in my 2cents. First, the boys I bring are respectful fisherman, we don't do much freshwater fishing though. We go every summer and visit family on the gulf and that has been our fishing home for many years. My son was taught to respect others and to respect his environment. The last couple times we have gone to Cowan they have actually gone along the shore and collected trash. It irritates me just as much as anyone else when I see the behavior you speak of. Also, I specifically stated "I'm not looking for your secret hole or anything like that, but just want to put the boys on some fish. They try every year and end up having no luck." I don't want your super secret spot...it's a big lake. I'm just asking for a little advice to help make it a fun experience for my kids. I haven't had much luck in the past at Cowan, but we still have a great time anyway. It's a big father son trip and we enjoy the entire weekend with several fathers and sons. We do everything from playing kickball to roasting marshmallows and going on hikes to enjoy "God's Country" as we call it. We always stress to the kids to leave the place better then when we got there. This is about the experiences with our sons and making memories. I'm not here to steal someone's secret or to impose on someones "space" on the lake. I just want to have fun and make memories.


----------



## CrappieKiller (Mar 14, 2008)

Catmando and Wildman I have been that guy on the bank struggling to catch fish. I am trying to help these guys catch a few which I thought was the purpose of this forum. Besides I would love to see a few OGF guys and their kids over there fishing beside me.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

CrappieKiller said:


> Catmando and Wildman I have been that guy on the bank struggling to catch fish. I am trying to help these guys catch a few which I thought was the purpose of this forum. Besides I would love to see a few OGF guys and their kids over there fishing beside me.


Good for you. 
I hear alot about spots being ruined by the internet but in reality, most people who chase after internet spots might go to that spot maybe once or twice and usually don't return again. I mean think about it, if you went to this secret spot and saw what he described would you go back or if it were over run and crowded, most people wouldn't return. I've shown people my secret spot and after that day. I've never saw them again.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

2) if you go to the lake with a 30 pack of beast ice, leave the lake with the empties and take the frickin box with u!
3) if you have to leave a duce, don't do it on the main path!
4) all mt. Dew bottles and cans go in the trash too.



I only meant to Quote this.
That is what I am talking about. If you look at my pics they are with kids."slayed the bass" I have one child that is holding a fish. she is a handful. I am all for kids just not the trash that adults and kids leave. 

As for the tips, they are not my spots tell the world if you want! I help people all the time with my duck hunting spots. Sometimes it bites me sometimes I make friends. 

*Just pick up your trash hunting or fishing!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

It is a public lake isn't it? Bring who you want!


----------



## conley1414 (Feb 12, 2010)

All i want to know is the lake still muddy or not?


----------



## CrappieKiller (Mar 14, 2008)

Yes it is a little muddy still. I stayed muddy last year for a while and the crappie bit just as good as they did when it was clear.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

jdw34, Dude, you need to relax! I'm just posting what happened when I put SPECIFIC info on a web site! Heck, for all I know you can be that person I'm referring to, and I just touched a nerve??? If so, the truth kind of sucks, but if not then I hope you enjoy you time with your kids and teach them to respect what God gave us!


----------



## jdw34 (Mar 14, 2006)

Catmando - not trying to appear overly sensitive. We come to this lake once a year to appreciate the beauty of what God created and to give the kids an experience. I came on here to look for some fishing advice, which is what I thought this was for. Then I read the response from you which appeared aimed at me and my kids. I just wanted to clarify that we are not those kind of people and that I wasn't searching for someone's secret spot. I just wanted some advice on how to put the kids on some fish. I apologize if it appeared as if I was attacking you for your responses.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Can't we just all get along! LOL

*What is the horse power limit there? *

I have never fished it and would like to. I think I will go to Crappiekillers spot LOL! 

*Really*, I have a water skeeter (two bladders Rt. and Lt seat in middle with oars) *I wonder how it will do. does it get ruff at all?* I live 20 mins if that from there. I have a trolling motor that I use with it.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

JDW34, No offence taken! I think you will find that most on the site are willing to help fisherman like yourself, but I think its best done by sending a PM (If the poster is willing to do so). Also, I know with time you will see that what I posted is true! Most of the folks that come to the site are not registered and can use this info in a destructive or lawless manner. I hope that this will not happen to this spot since it sounds like an area that could get shutdown by the people that run the sailboat docks. The fun of fishing is fishing and not nessisarily catching and its great to know that the crappie are putting on the feedbag at Cowen, but to give a specific location can be reckless, and I found that out the hardway!

Wildman, It's been a 10 hp rated lake and i'm not sure how they deal with boats with larger motors. Here is the ODNR web site. http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/parks/cowanlk/tabid/722/Default.aspx


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

You should be okay if its not too windy. I've been on Cowen with canoes and kayak and feel safe, but remember the H2O temp is in the 40's which can be deadly by just falling in off the shore. I would put in as close to the sailboat docks as you can!


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

This is the boat but 6 years old, so there is no worry's about falling in. But yea it is cold cold cold and would not want to go swimming.

I live 15 miles from there and have only been there to see the lake never fished there I think that I'm going to give it a try.

Thanks for the info guy's.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Sweet Rig! How dose it perform on the local rivers?


----------



## CrappieKiller (Mar 14, 2008)

Out all day today might have caught 30. Water is still pretty stained. Tough day for as nice as it was. Fish were pretty shallow surfaces temps 50+.


----------



## waterfan (May 30, 2008)

looks like a cool rig, but make sure it is registered and you will also need a life jacket on board. I think the cowan park office can do that for you.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I duck hunt the rivers and Indian Creek and it works great. If you are paddling in to the wind it can be bad, little bit of drag on the water.

It is great to fish with very stable. and an anchor allows you to stop almost any where to fish. Rivers it works awesome. I have trolling motor for it. But it is only registered for man power so I am going to have to change that. It is hard to find something to put the #'s on that will not brake. On the bad side it only holds one person.

I won my fantasy football league many years ago and that is what I bought. It works great at Stonelick lake, So I am sure that Cowan lake will be just as good.

I can't wait to us it to catch some crappie with it this year.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

I would take that rig to Rush Run and go after some trout!


----------

